# Baby Tortoises & Turtles Hatching (Informational Video)



## HermanniChris

As I continue on with full episodes regarding the husbandry, identification and breeding of turtles and tortoises including ones on habitat construction, I wanted to post the link to the newest one here. It’s that time of year again (hatching season) or many of us and it’s both exciting and even terrifying for some. This is what we do and why it works so well. Enjoy.


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Great video! 17:53 - 18:50, I have the same opinion about Hatchling Redfoots.


----------



## solidsounds17

Nice vid!


----------

